# Kenpo club/stick



## John LaTurno (Jul 18, 2003)

Can anyone tell me the correct dimensions for authentic Kenpo sticks?  I recall a measurement like the length from your elbow to your knuckles.


----------



## kenpoevolution (Jul 18, 2003)

(corrected) It is the length from your elbow to your fingertips, plus a fist. Greggers69 is right.

:asian:


----------



## Greggers69 (Jul 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by John LaTurno _
> *Can anyone tell me the correct dimensions for authentic Kenpo sticks?  I recall a measurement like the length from your elbow to your knuckles. *


I was told it was the length of your elbow to you finger tips and then grip the end after your fingertips.  and that would give you the correct length.  I may be wrong,  but it sounds right.  :asian:


----------



## Greggers69 (Jul 18, 2003)

sorry but I was measuring from my elbow on the inside of my arm with my forearm to fingertips  and  then grip the end with a fist and then that is the measurement.  Sorry for the mistake.  :asian:


----------



## c2kenpo (Jul 19, 2003)

Good post. I was out at a seminar and everyone was looking at me because my sticks were much shorter then thiers. (NO COMMENTS NEEDED HERE). After working out and them seeing how much faster and tighter I was with the stick they asked why and I told them about tailoring weapons, funny how almost none of the other students ahd heard about it.
Great to see people ask about that. 
Same goes for staff, knife, etc....

David Gunzburg


----------



## satans.barber (Jul 20, 2003)

hmm, last time I made a pair I took a measurement from an escrima site (or maybe groups.google, can't remember...) of the armpit to the tip of the index finger, which gives a much greater length than the methods mentioned above?

Mind you, I don't know how to use them, so I wouldn't know if they felt right or not really!

Ian.


----------



## Les (Jul 22, 2003)

Logic would suggest that one should practice with sticks of varying length/thickness.

In a 'live' situation, where you have picked up whatever is available, or taken them from your opponent you wont have the luxury of tailor made sticks.

This is just another 'what if' factor to include in your training.

Les


----------



## dcence (Jul 22, 2003)

No this is not an advertisement for natural male enhancement.  Because Kenpo is based on pragmatics a kenpo stick shouldn't be any particular length.  You should be able to use a short one or a longer one because you never know what size of stick will be available to you.

For practice in the sets and forms my measurement (ideal length) is the length of elbow to tip of fingers, plus one fist, plus two fingers.  Ideally, you want the stick to be the length of your forearm and fist, and then you have a little sticking out the bottom of your fist that needs to be accounted for.  But that is just a guideline.  The best approach is you are ready to rock with whatever length that is available:  branch, squeegee, car antenna, broom.


----------



## John LaTurno (Jul 22, 2003)

Thank you all for your suggestions.


----------



## Greggers69 (Jul 22, 2003)

It's not the length of the stick,  but how you use it.


----------



## kenpoevolution (Jul 25, 2003)

Check out this thread. It is closely related to this topic. 

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=2240


----------



## Seig (Aug 1, 2003)

I find that a standard 26 inch works well for me.  I prefer using the White Wax wood because to me they feel denser and slightly heavier.


----------



## Michael Billings (Aug 1, 2003)

...but we have been over this before.  



> *Kenpo Sticks*



I also got some of the white wax wood recently.  I like them.


----------



## Les (Aug 2, 2003)

Here in England there are graphite stick available.

Has anyone tried them? I'd be interested in some opinions.

Les


----------



## kenpoevolution (Aug 2, 2003)

I've never tried a graphite stick, but have tried a graphite staff. They probably have similar characteristics. The graphite staff is lightweight, extremely strong, and really well balanced. It also resists things like warping, cracking, and bowing (that's my understanding).


----------



## satans.barber (Aug 3, 2003)

Hehe, if you wire a car battery up to one end you could give your opponent a little electric shock if they tried to grab it 

Ian.


----------

